# decent place to eat IN central birmingham?



## wayward bob (Nov 7, 2011)

asking the experts  where should i have lunch tomorrow?


----------



## MBV (Nov 7, 2011)

Budget?

Ideas:
http://chezjules.co.uk/menus/lunch-menu/
http://www.mountfuji.co.uk/restaurant/index.htm
http://handmadeburger.co.uk/


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 7, 2011)

dfm said:


> Budget?



under £15.

ta for suggestions will go menu browsing


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 7, 2011)

For lunch? Or an evening meal?


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 7, 2011)

lunch.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 7, 2011)

Soul Food Project at The Victoria.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 7, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Soul Food Project at The Victoria.



ooh that looks lush


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 7, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> ooh that looks lush


Best pub in central Birmingham IMO 

When you going to be around in Brum?


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 7, 2011)

tomorrow, coming to see some art


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 7, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> tomorrow, coming to see some art


Check PMs


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 7, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Soul Food Project at The Victoria.



They do food at the Hare and Hounds too - must go and try it sometime soon. It's ages since I've been to a pub and I really fancy a Guinness.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> tomorrow, coming to see some art


Go to the Ikon gallery - free! and it has a most excellent lift - won't spoil the surprise - I loved the lift!


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 7, 2011)

cafe at the Ikon Gallery ain't bad actually, although its been 10 years since I was last there too


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> cafe at the Ikon Gallery ain't bad actually, although its been 10 years since I was last there too


I had a cup of tea that cost me £2.40! It was perfumed, jasmin tea, but still! I wasn't too pissed off as the lift is ace and it's free to get in.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 7, 2011)

Red Cat said:


> They do food at the Hare and Hounds too - must go and try it sometime soon. It's ages since I've been to a pub and I really fancy a Guinness.


Yeah, it's run by two mates of mine


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Nov 9, 2011)

Big Johns. Its the nomz. Get the triple whopper, £2.80. Its a very filling experience.


----------



## aqua (Nov 10, 2011)

Red Cat said:


> They do food at the Hare and Hounds too - must go and try it sometime soon. It's ages since I've been to a pub and I really fancy a Guinness.


Suggest some dates and we'll HAPPILY join you


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah, that sounds like a plan aqua!


----------



## BigTom (Nov 12, 2011)

aqua said:


> Suggest some dates and we'll HAPPILY join you



Tell me when you're going and I'll try to make it along as well


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 12, 2011)

I would be up for coming out for food/drinks. In central Brum I like the www.urbanpie.co.uk which dells them 1/2 price after 5.30pm or so.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Nov 23, 2011)

Mr. Egg!!

the Ikon lift is not _'that'_ exciting

unless you've never seen a lift before, like


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 23, 2011)

aqua said:


> Suggest some dates and we'll HAPPILY join you



A brum xmas meet would be good wouldn't it?


----------



## aqua (Nov 23, 2011)

It would be a great plan! Be lovely to see BigTom & moonsitil again too, and meet SOQ too - shall we look at some dates?


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm not aware of any weekend plans coming up, so we're free anytime really.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 23, 2011)

ouchmonkey said:


> Mr. Egg!!
> 
> the Ikon lift is not _'that'_ exciting
> 
> unless you've never seen a lift before, like


Is Mr Egg still open? Have you moved back yet anyway?


----------



## Mogden (Nov 24, 2011)

I like the Ikon lift!!

Oh if you're all going to meet up, will it be after Christmas cos some of us work in retail and so it's a bugger getting a weekend off or any sort of decent time so I can pop over for visit


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Nov 24, 2011)

ouchmonkey said:


> Mr. Egg!!
> 
> the Ikon lift is not _'that'_ exciting
> 
> unless you've never seen a lift before, like



mr Egg USED to be good - when it had an egg on the ceiling. The Slogan "Eat like A King For A Pound" soon changed - now it's half the size and nowhere near as legendary. fact is, Mr. Egg holds memories for me.....


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Nov 24, 2011)

aqua said:


> It would be a great plan! Be lovely to see BigTom & moonsitil again too, and meet SOQ too - shall we look at some dates?


Oh, let me know about the Xmas dates, would be grand to meet up sometimes


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 24, 2011)

Aqua let me know about this tooo, I'll drag kidda out as well


----------



## aqua (Nov 24, 2011)

christ we're dangerously close to having A PLAN 

right well as a couple of us have small humans these days can we do lunchtime? unless you want to hear just HOW LOUD my pickle can get at bedtime 

what about saturday 3rd or 10th? sundays are hard for us as we're getting booked up but we could do sunday 18th but that might be too close to xmas for those who haven't done any shopping 

so let me know which dates you can do and I'll get us booked in


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2011)

ouchmonkey said:


> Mr. Egg!!
> 
> the Ikon lift is not _'that'_ exciting
> 
> unless you've never seen a lift before, like


I liked it


----------



## aqua (Nov 24, 2011)

Mogden said:


> I like the Ikon lift!!
> 
> Oh if you're all going to meet up, will it be after Christmas cos some of us work in retail and so it's a bugger getting a weekend off or any sort of decent time so I can pop over for visit


We can do a trial run and then do it again in the new year


----------



## Mogden (Nov 24, 2011)

*pouts*
*sulks*
S'pose


----------



## Kidda (Nov 24, 2011)

We're pretty booked up in December, January is a winner though.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 24, 2011)

i'd prefer a saturday so 3rd or 10th is good, unless blagsta has secret plans.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 24, 2011)

I always have secret plans

*evil laugh*


----------



## ouchmonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> mr Egg USED to be good - when it had an egg on the ceiling. The Slogan "Eat like A King For A Pound" soon changed - now it's half the size and nowhere near as legendary. fact is, Mr. Egg holds memories for me.....



this exactly - last time I went in it was a bitter disappointment


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Nov 28, 2011)

Kidda said:


> We're pretty booked up in December, January is a winner though.


17th Im not free. Othertimes, mostly available.....


----------



## aqua (Nov 29, 2011)

See the new thread chuck


----------

